# Jackson Kayak - Cuda



## fishnfrenzy

Yesterday I went to PKAS looking for a new fishing yak. I have been in a Ultimate 12 by Native for a little over a year and am ready for the real deal. Checked out all the usual suspects....not quite what I wanted. Blaine or Dane? (I am terrible with names...sorry dude) was telling me about a new line of Jackson Kayaks they just signed up to carry. It just so happens their demo unit came in that same day. we took it off the trailer, unwrapped it, made sure eveything was were it belongs and in the water it went. This yak had what I was looking for. It's very stable and it's eveident it was designed by a fisherman. Watch the below video, it's about 15 minutes but you will be as amazed as I am. I bought one! Hopefully the boys from Fairhope can get it over today before I have to work! Sorry about the Paragraph but I am as excited as a kid at christmas!

Thanks to the team at PKAS. You guys are great!

http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/cuda/cuda-series-walkthrough-video/


----------



## Bahen

Thanks for the kind words! Your boat will be in this afternoon along with the rest of our stock.


----------



## bbarton13

me being a hobie guy i still agree that the cuda is one awesome fishing yak.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Starting to look like that may be my future yak


----------



## fishnfrenzy

Yeah it was pretty awesome. Picking it up this morning then heading to work then heading out for a few hours this evening


----------



## The Pitt

makes me wanna get a new kayak


----------



## Framerguy

I am pretty impressed with this fishing kayak, Less impressed with the guy's paddling technique! It seems to have more neat storage places than most kayaks on the water today and it sounds like Jackson Kayaks will be coming out with a whole line of accessories in addition to what is already on the boat.

I see one possible problem with fishing out of this kayak and that is the lack of some kind of tiedown or fastening device for the paddle when you are casting. I see a need for a bungee tiedown or something to lock the paddle to the hull of the kayak so you don't accidentally lose it while battling a fish standing up or catching your balance while casting. I noticed on several occasions in the video that the paddle had a tendency to dip onto the water or jostle around when the guy was setting the hook or fighting a fish and that could lead to some problems in my opinion. I sure would hate to have a big redfish on and accidentally knock the paddle in the water or tip the kayak and have the water drag my paddle off the kayak.

I am also curious as to price and shipping to the Panhandle. I didn't go to their website yet but I would expect the kayak as shown to be in the $1000 to $1500 price range plus shipping? 

Nice rig overall and it looks to be one that fishermen will go nuts over!! Thanks for the information.


----------



## PompNewbie

they are 1200$...


----------



## nathan70

That this was made with the fisherman in mind for sure. Like the rod holders/protectors on the bow.


----------



## fishnfrenzy

framer....good idea on the bungee to hold the paddle in place. I will be adding one.


----------



## Night Wing

The only draw back for me is the physical weight of this yak. It weighs 74#. Trying to load this yak on the top of a cab of a truck is going to be a not so easy chore. In the summertime, after paddling/fishing the yak for 4 hours and the summer heat making one worn out by lunchtime, that 74# is going to feel like 94# when it's time to load the yak and head for home.

I'll stick with my SPTW which is 6" longer in length at 14'9", but only weighs 55#. In my opinion, kayak manufacturers are now making their yaks too heavy.


----------



## PBTH

I agree, Night Wing. I severely miss my original style Tarpon 160, which weighed in at 58lbs. After 11yrs of hard fishing, the hull was still solid as can be.


----------



## hookdropper

I took one out on Sat., tacked well, very stable, plenty os storage,& handled real nice. on the other hand i agree it's to heavy, that's 75 with no gear or extra's you'll be adding. Also didn't like the high seat, felt great but i felt like a sailboat with no keel. After someone gives it the swell test, post up and let us know.


----------



## fishnfrenzy

Took it out of Navarre a week or so ago. In and out of the surf no problem. Handled the swells great, very stable platform. The weight sucks at the end of a long day, but my fat @$$ apprreciates the stability.


----------



## Ivarie

I've been in a Cuda since early fall of last year. I've had it offshore, inshore, flats fishing in the keys...everywhere you can put a boat, I've had it. Without a doubt, it's heavier than my Prowler 13. Car topping it on the yukon is a chore, but the pluses far outway the minuses. The seat is infintely more comfortable than the Ocean Kayak seats. Hobie is following suit with their new seat designs as well. It's stable enough to stand in without a second thought. I polled around Key Biscayne flats for 3-4 hours without any issue or discomfort. The storage in the hull is flat out nice, plus the tackle bungees are nice.

There are bungees on either side of the seat that work for storing the paddle as well as a paddle keeper on the deck for holding it perpendicular. That said, the rod stagers on the side keep the paddle just fine without a need for bungees. Plus, you can always slip it under the bungees at the front of the boat.

One day I will upgrade to a Hobie PA, but that's only at the point I don't have to cartop my yak.


----------



## GAmountaingirl

*rigging?*

Just curious if you rigged rod holders or a fish finder to the cuda. Were they easy to rig? thanx!


----------



## fishnfrenzy

GAmountaingirl said:


> Just curious if you rigged rod holders or a fish finder to the cuda. Were they easy to rig? thanx!


 
I just added Scotty adapters to the built in flush mounts to accept the scotty rocket launchers. Works great for trolling. I'm looking at a fishfinder but am uncertain about where to mount as well.


----------



## swampthang

Have you tried placing rods inside the hull? Didnt know if you can get them in tyhat center hatch? Have you had a chance to try it in the surf? Does it punch through waves or ride up and over? Its an impressive rig love the seat


----------

